# Pecans for Smoking



## pitbulmom (Jun 16, 2016)

Being a relative newbie to the Forums, I hope I am posting this in the right catagory.

My husband and I live in Utah and we live in an area that has LOTS of Pecan Trees!

Right now I have about 250 pounds of Pecans that I would like to sell if anyone wants some!

I have 1# bags already shelled sitting in my freezer. They are halves and pieces, 2015 crop. $15.00 per bag, Free Shipping.

I also have Pecans still in the shell.

If you would like some for Smokng, Baking, or just eating PLEASE PM me!

Thanks!

PitBulMom (Rachelle)


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 16, 2016)

Not much pecan here in Ohio, I wish I could work with it. I might PM you about buying nuts later.


----------

